# I'm off to Europe on Wednesday, you guys gonna miss me?



## Realist (30 October 2006)

Yep fly to Bangkok on Wednesday for 1 day, then fly to London arrive 6am on Friday - yeouch.

Anyone know of cheap rooms near Heathrow airport to check in for 6 hours for a sleep?

Have dinner on Friday night with mates in Notting Hill, watching Rugby on the weekend near Twickenham.

Fly to Rome on Tuesday - 7 days there - yet to book anything. Maybe a train trip to Tuscany.

Back Tuesday week in London for a couple of days then to Paris for 6 days going to rugby game at Stade de France.

Back in London for 4 days, then Bangkok for a day then back to Sydney Nov 28th.

Should be awesome.

I leave in less than 2 days, Catch ya in December....


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (30 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Yep fly to Bangkok on Wednesday for 1 day, then fly to London arrive 6am on Friday - yeouch.
> 
> Anyone know of cheap rooms near Heathrow airport to check in for 6 hours for a sleep?
> 
> ...




Don't *sell* anything while you are there. 30 years, 30 years, 30 years......


----------



## Realist (30 October 2006)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Don't *sell* anything while you are there. 30 years, 30 years, 30 years......




Haha, thanks for your love Snake.   

If beer is very expensive in London I may have to sell some shares.

I'll drink Fosters and shop at Westfied, so I get my own money back, well some of it..


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2006)

You MUST go to Tuscany if you're near Rome, or Venice. Awesome. Hire a car.

Have fun Realist. Are you spending your Rinker winnings?


----------



## noirua (30 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Yep fly to Bangkok on Wednesday for 1 day, then fly to London arrive 6am on Friday - yeouch.
> 
> Anyone know of cheap rooms near Heathrow airport to check in for 6 hours for a sleep?
> 
> ...




Hi realist, It's far cheaper to find yourself one of the long seats at Heathrow Airport and sleep there if you'r only wanting 6 hours sleep. You would have to take a taxi to a Hotel or B & B. If you want food it's best to go across to the BP petrol station opposite terminals 1,2 and 3 ( in the middle of the circular road ) and get coffee etc., and use their microwave - that's if you arrive very late.
You should come in at terminal 2 or 3. BA flights arrive at terminal 4 about 3 miles away from terminals 1,2 and 3.


----------



## Realist (30 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> You MUST go to Tuscany if you're near Rome, or Venice. Awesome. Hire a car.
> 
> Have fun Realist. Are you spending your Rinker winnings?





I still hold Rinker. But yes I will spend the winnings on beer!


----------



## Julia (30 October 2006)

Have a great time, Realist.  Take care with those European women.
Yeah, we'll miss you!  (Well, sort of.)

Julia


----------



## Dukey (30 October 2006)

Sounds nice  - wish  I was going. I would add tuscony to my list too - didn't get there last time.

mmmm ... Chianti, pizza, Italian gals in black on scooters - mowing down pedestrians at 60kph!!!

Just a small piece of 'realist' advice!!!... (though I'm sure you know already) - but be sure to keep an eye on your wallet and camera at all times in the touristy parts of Rome especially. 


Enjoy


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2006)

B&Bs cheapest in UK other than Back packers.
There is one just off Oxford street for $20 a night.(Back packers).
Take tube from Heathrow.
Go train everywhere if you wish to save $$s.

European girls love Aussi accents even us older guys!
So you'll be the flavor of the month.

Doubt you'll come back actually.
Villas are cheap in Spain!

Have a great trip.


----------



## sleeper88 (30 October 2006)

take care while crossing the road in paris and rome..crazy drivers over there


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> B&Bs cheapest in UK other than Back packers.
> There is one just off Oxford street for $20 a night.(Back packers).
> Take tube from Heathrow.
> Go train everywhere if you wish to save $$s.
> ...




You really think Realist is going to pick up with that hair!


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 October 2006)

Lucky you  I'm green with envy, but Realist, what a waste, only 1 night in Bangkok there & back??  Extend your holiday & have a couple of weeks in Thailand at least


----------



## rub92me (30 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> You really think Realist is going to pick up with that hair!



I'm sure he will. Italian guys love long blond hair!


----------



## Nicks (30 October 2006)

Say this to the Italian girls:
Ciao bella, i tuoi occhi sono belissimi, mi sembri una principessa, vieni con me al mio hotel per la sera.

Say this to the English chics:
Wanna beer and come back to my pad?

I recommend going to Tuscany (Toscana), go from Rome via train to Siena and stay there, then do a day trip to Florence (Firenze) and another to Pisa (Pisa). Pisa is quite amazing and now you can pay 15E and go up the top, which I recommend. You will regret it if you dont. There are heaps of websites where you can get accomodation, hostelworld.com, hotelworld.com, hotelreservations.it etc etc.

Dont forget to go to the Colloseum in Rome and the Church of the Capuccin Monks - truly amazing, Spanish steps, Trevi fountain. The rest is fairly ordinary, but the Vatican is a must! The museum is spectacular as is Michael Angelo's Judgement Day in the Sistine Chapel. St Peters Church is massive and like nothing you have seen. Go to both of these!!!


----------



## Realist (30 October 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Lucky you  I'm green with envy, but Realist, what a waste, only 1 night in Bangkok there & back??  Extend your holiday & have a couple of weeks in Thailand at least




I spent 3 weeks in Thailand a couple of years back.  The stop over is merely to break the flight up a bit...


----------



## Stan 101 (30 October 2006)

When in Tuscony, Bolongna is not far away and it is a truly amazing place... Also home of Ducatis, the first european university, it has two leaning towers and nobody cares you are a tourist. Pisa on the other hand is dirty and geared for tourists. It is worth a look, but it's not treasury.

Stay safe


----------



## REA (30 October 2006)

Thats good news!  Stay in Pisa a couple of days and go to the Cinque Terre (one + hours on the train)  The four little seaside villages are amazing and they are easy to get to the stations are right in the villages.  If the boat between the villages are running make sure you catch it the views are tremendous.  Maybe you should even stay in one of the villages rather than 2 nights in Pisa.   Good luck.


----------



## robots (30 October 2006)

hello,

you flying business realist?

thankyou
robots


----------



## Realist (30 October 2006)

robots said:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> you flying business realist?




Economy always!!

I am a value investor afterall...


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

Well I am out of here guys, fly to Bangkok in 3 hours, see you in December!!!

Go Uranium and Nickel!


----------



## nizar (1 November 2006)

Realist
Have a great trip and enjoy yourself...   

When u come back in december, i think u will be suprised at EVE!
This might be something special...


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Realist
> Have a great trip and enjoy yourself...
> 
> When u come back in december, i think u will be suprised at EVE!
> This might be something special...




I hope so, EVE was my October stock tip!!  Too late now, but I still hold a few.

Also USA and MTN are doing well today.

Pacmag and Conquest aren't though.


----------



## CanOz (1 November 2006)

Bon voyage mon ami!


----------



## Happy (1 November 2006)

With current technology available we don’t have to miss you at all, you can probably visit and post from Internet Cafe or even hotel lobby if not room.

From what I know, all we need is to remember username, password and we can post from any place on the Earth with Internet


----------



## stargazer (3 November 2006)

Ah La Dolce Vita

vino buono xxxx duro

ciao


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 November 2006)

Dukey said:
			
		

> Just a small piece of 'realist' advice!!!... (though I'm sure you know already) - but be sure to keep an eye on your wallet and camera at all times in the touristy parts of Rome especially. Enjoy



Not rong Dukey - train stations - I was getting on a train in Rome with 2 suitcases - these blokes stood squarely in front of me - almost as if they were trying to get out - anyway I push against them and get on the train.  Next stop they get off.  Suddenly notice my wallet's on the floor ( sheesh they are good).  nothing missing at first glance - then I find one ( just one) plastic missing.  Mastercard.  Anyway I ring them to report it - a new card arrived 12 hours later - like at 2.00am.  excellent service. no harm done - I was lucky. (I should add there was athird member of the group who I had been talking to - about best platforms for this and that etc - lead me to the particular door where his mates were standing).

The other favourite is internet cafes - my neice was in Spain - busy typing - her camera under her chair.  Wasnt there when she finally clicked "send" 

Realist - Don't accept oranges on trains lol - girls might have their way with you lol.

Even in Kangaroo Valley in London ( Earls Court) - best to chat with the barmaids about who's who in the bar - they often know the ones who come in regularly - and always pick on new chums from Aus - usually on their first day  - suddenly no wallet - I was lucky enuf to be served by a barmaid - told me in a voice of 80 decibels that the bloke at the bar beside me was "NOT TO BE TRUSTED" - he left.


----------



## Realist (30 November 2006)

I'm back guys, didn't get robbed, went to Paris, Rome, Tuscany, Switzerland, London, and Bangkok. All were great, probably like Paris the most as a city though. Great cafes, restaurants, food and coffee.

Went to Eiffel tower, Arc de Triumph, Colloseum, London Eye, Tower of London, Louvre, Windsor castle, Rugby in Paris, old castles in Italy, Chianti region vineyards, Swiss Alps, etc.

Drank 1000 beers in many awesome pubs, met no chicks whatsoever.   

Did not get robbed, met alot of friendly people, and came back richer than when I left thanks mainly to MTN, USA, and EVE.

Bought about 30 DVD's in Thailand yesterday for $130, awesome, they work too!


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Bought about 30 DVD's in Thailand yesterday for $130, awesome, they work too!




Welcome back Realist. Your 'value' investments in EVE and MTN have done well. Buffit would be rolling over in his.....well, when he dies...his grave.

Should have gone to Vietnam for DVDs mate. They're about $1.20 each in Hanoi. I bought about 120 while I was there couple of years ago. Still haven't watched them all.


----------



## CanOz (30 November 2006)

Hey Realist, we've missed you! Gee, that was a whirlwind tour wasn't it!

No women????? In Thailand i heard you nearly trip over them....

Cheers,


----------



## Realist (30 November 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Hey Realist, we've missed you! Gee, that was a whirlwind tour wasn't it!
> 
> No women????? In Thailand i heard you nearly trip over them....
> 
> Cheers,




True, a fair few women were after me in Thailand, and not just for my rugged good looks I suspect, I politely declined, more than once.

Went to a strip club in Switzerland with a Pom who spent $1200 on champagne, the women there were rather hot, but I still declined...


----------



## Realist (30 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Welcome back Realist. Your 'value' investments in EVE and MTN have done well. Buffit would be rolling over in his.....well, when he dies...his grave.
> 
> Should have gone to Vietnam for DVDs mate. They're about $1.20 each in Hanoi. I bought about 120 while I was there couple of years ago. Still haven't watched them all.




MTN was value, it was $1.10 a few months back, I bought it when it dropped alot.

It is merely back to where it was, I buy shares going down, that is value investing.  

$1.20 damn I'm goin there next time, value holidaying!!


----------



## nizar (30 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Should have gone to Vietnam for DVDs mate. They're about $1.20 each in Hanoi. I bought about 120 while I was there couple of years ago. Still haven't watched them all.




Jakarta - 70c for DVDs


----------



## The Mint Man (30 November 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Drank 1000 beers in many awesome pubs, met no chicks whatsoever.



With a head like that... I'm not surprised  
Welcome back

cheers


----------



## Realist (30 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Jakarta - 70c for DVDs




Damn it, I got rorted paying $3 a DVD. Bloody expensive is Thailand...


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I'm back guys, met no chicks whatsoever.




Realist

With girls, I think you need to be more of a romantic and less of a realist


----------



## Realist (30 November 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> Realist
> 
> With girls, I think you need to be more of a romantic and less of a realist




Hmm, what about with Women, I prefer Women to girls anyday!!

Women like Realist's right?


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Hmm, what about with Women, I prefer Women to girls anyday!!
> 
> Women like Realist's right?





WRONG!!!

Let me introduce you to the three golden rules to land a "good woman":

1- Spoil her. I mean you have to shower her with your time, attention and gifts AND expect nothing in return.

2- Give a piece of yourself or your soul as they say, providing you have one (only kidding), AGAIN expecting nothing in return.

3- No matter what the response is, ALWAYS treat her like a lady. A woman can be rude, give mixed messages, change her mind, you name it, but still expects to be treated like a lady!! 

Do that and you won’t come back from Europe empty handed


----------



## SevenFX (30 November 2006)

Hope you don't think your getting a raw deal Realist, taking New Girl's advice.... 

When you Give without expecting, You will Receive with expecting

After all she's is a Girl...

p.s Surely their must be more than 3 golden rules, I mean thats 2 eazy.


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Hope you don't think your getting a raw deal Realist, taking New Girl's advice....
> 
> When you Give without expecting, You will Receive with expecting
> 
> ...




SevenFX

2 eazy for you maybe, but REALISTICALLY speaking  , 99% of men can't even get past rule no 1. 

Really.


----------



## SevenFX (30 November 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> SevenFX
> 
> 2 eazy for you maybe, but REALISTICALLY speaking  , 99% of men can't even get past rule no 1.
> 
> Really.




Let me introduce you to the three golden rules to land a "SevenFX":

1- Spoil him. I mean you have to shower him with your time, attention and gifts AND expect nothing in return.

2- Give a piece of yourself or your soul as they say, providing you have one (only kidding), AGAIN expecting nothing in return.

3- No matter what the response is, ALWAYS treat him like a GREAT Guy. A man can be sometimes rude, give mixed messages & the message you didn't want to hear, change his mind, you name it, but still expects to be treated like a GREAT Guy.!!


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Let me introduce you to the three golden rules to land a "SevenFX":
> 
> 1- Spoil him. I mean you have to shower her with your time, attention and gifts AND expect nothing in return.
> 
> ...




NOW THAT'S CHEATING  

In your dreams SevenFX, in your dreams!!


----------



## SevenFX (30 November 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> NOW THAT'S CHEATING
> 
> In your dreams SevenFX, in your dreams!!




I beleive in the POWER of Dreams, and they always come TRUE.

And Yours...???


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> I beleive in the POWER of Dreams, and they always come TRUE.
> 
> And Yours...???




Every single one of them  

ps I have to admit, it does sound a bit unfair, but I stand by what I said anyway.


----------



## SevenFX (30 November 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> Every single one of them
> 
> ps I have to admit, it does sound a bit unfair, but I stand by what I said anyway.




p.p.s How can you stand by what you said *Not So New Girl*, if by your own admittance, it sounds *Unfair*....ohhhhhhh I forgot one of the golden rules, but reminded myself again...  :


----------



## professor_frink (30 November 2006)

the professor's rules for landing a good woman-

1. Don't give too much of yourself to her(especially not part of your soul). Do it too early and she will trample on it. She can have a piece of your soul on the wedding day(she'll take the rest of it,along with everything else in the divorce!)

2. Women don't really know what they want, so don't listen to their advice on how they want to be treated. Tell them how they are to be treated. They will love you more for it.

There. I said it. I'll duck for cover now


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> the professor's rules for landing a good woman-
> 
> 1. Don't give too much of yourself to her(especially not part of your soul). Do it too early and she will trample on it. She can have a piece of your soul on the wedding day(she'll take the rest of it,along with everything else in the divorce!)
> 
> ...




No need to duck professor, come back  

I said a GOOD woman!!


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> p.p.s How can you stand by what you said *Not So New Girl*, if by your own admittance, it sounds *Unfair*....ohhhhhhh I forgot one of the golden rules, but reminded myself again...  :




What happened to you, I thought you said the 3 rules were 2 easy!!!

Listen up boys, you can't apply logic to it, you just can't


----------



## professor_frink (30 November 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> No need to duck professor, come back
> 
> I said a GOOD woman!!



That's how you get the good ones, by being a man.
Men take control and tell it how it is. Last thing a woman needs is a girly man, asking her how to keep her happy. If you be yourself, take control and she doesn't like it, then she may not be one of the good ones


----------



## Realist (30 November 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> WRONG!!!
> 
> Let me introduce you to the three golden rules to land a "good woman":
> 
> ...




Excellent advice new girl, after reading your comments I can safely say I feel better about not meeting a good woman in Europe. Infact I think I've decided not to speak to any women ever again, I can't keep up with what is needed so may as well pull the plug now! 

Cheers..  You've saved me alot of time, alot of worrying, and alot of money!


----------



## Realist (30 November 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> Listen up boys, you can't apply logic to it, you just can't




True, too true!!


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Excellent advice new girl, after reading your comments I can safely say I feel better about not meeting a good woman in Europe. Infact I think I've decided not to speak to any women ever again, I can't keep up with what is needed so may as well pull the plug now!
> 
> Cheers..  You've saved me alot of time, alot of worrying, and alot of money!




Don't you worry, when you find the right one you'll more than happy to apply the 3 golden rules


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> That's how you get the good ones, by being a man.
> Men take control and tell it how it is. Last thing a woman needs is a girly man, asking her how to keep her happy. If you be yourself, take control and she doesn't like it, then she may not be one of the good ones




yeh, yeh, keep saying that and you will get back empty handed from Europe. I mean come on.


----------



## SevenFX (30 November 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> What happened to you, I thought you said the 3 rules were 2 easy!!!
> 
> Listen up boys, you can't apply logic to it, you just can't




Pls don't put me in the same catogery as the Professor, he's prob been through a tuff time.... but I still have much faith, and will work on the professor...   

There's hope for him yet, and sounds like relist may need some work to, or maybe I could just match them up together, in thsi new day n age....  

Points for remember the rules even if I forget...

Bye now, I smell dinner...   

See you guys back at work 2morrow...


----------



## professor_frink (30 November 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> yeh, yeh, keep saying that and you will get back empty handed from Europe. I mean come on.



Nonsense. Your female. You don't know what you want  : 
Women always say they want a nice guy, yet never stay with them for long, because they are boring.

SevenFX, I aint having a tough time  You want to be in my category. I'm right!

Life is grand in the world of the frink


----------



## makeorbreak (30 November 2006)

now this thread has become interesting.

I like your rules new girl. It shows your weakness. 

Professor fink, i think what you're trying to say is "treat them mean keep them keen". and I'd like to try and give an example of it. as follows:

rule Number 1 states that a "woman" requires a man to spoil her with gifts etc etc . (nothings ever enough)

If a man is to spoil her with all these gifts and so on, the woman will like him for a day or two and then its back to square one. Yet if a man says that he will spoil her, and doesn't, she will keep waiting untill you do.

It works with the "give a little, take a lot" syndrome. a bunch of flowers are always accepted but your expected to better the gift each time. and if you cant better it, she's gone. whereas, if you give seldomly, your gifts come as a surprise. and the surprise effect lasts longer than any gift will. especially the flowers that will die in a couple of days.

so thats how you expose your weakness new girl. We know what you want and play on it.

anyway, any who believes in new girls rule number one is not a woman, but  a materialistic little "girl". Its a girl who want nothing but her man who is a real woman. and its the one who wants nothing that gets everything

i hope that all makes sense


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> Nonsense. Your female. You don't know what you want  :
> Women always say they want a nice guy, yet never stay with them for long, because they are boring.
> 
> SevenFX, I aint having a tough time  You want to be in my category. I'm right!
> ...




Again I said a GOOD WOMAN, not many of them around I have to admit. Life IS grand Professor . You know you don't have to be boring when you spoil a woman, the secret is not to act desperate while doing it, it's an art


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> p.p.s ....ohhhhhhh I forgot one of the golden rules, but reminded myself again...  :




Adorable!!


----------



## professor_frink (30 November 2006)

well said makeorbreak.
To expand on your comments a little, buy buying too many gifts(especially early on in a relationship), you are indirectly saying your personality isn't enough, so have this gift to make up for it. I'll buy your love instead. And that just aint gunna cut it



			
				newgirl said:
			
		

> Again I said a GOOD WOMAN, not many of them around I have to admit. Life IS grand Professor   . You know you don't have to be boring when you spoil a woman, the secret is not to act desperate while doing it, it's an art



I've already said too much new girl, too much more of my advice, and I'll be booted out of the boys camp for giving away too many secrets.
My girlfriend almost has dinner ready(she's one of these GOOD women you speak of), so farewell for now


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

makeorbreak said:
			
		

> now this thread has become interesting.
> 
> I like your rules new girl. It shows your weakness.
> 
> ...





It DOES make sense makeorbreak.

You know the gifts don't have to be expensive at all, but rather symbolic. I love flowers personally, it's my favorite gift  

If you really love someone you shouldn't expect anything in return, not immediately, at least that's how women see it!

Don't take it too seriously, we're having fun here


----------



## makeorbreak (30 November 2006)

new girl I thought you would take me too seriously.
I only wanted to join in the fun (debate).
As for me, I love to buy gifts.
but those gifts are things that are needed or a token of my appreciation!


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

makeorbreak said:
			
		

> new girl I thought you would take me too seriously.
> I only wanted to join in the fun (debate).
> As for me, I love to buy gifts.
> but those gifts are things that are needed or a token of my appreciation!




Good, but don't tell your woman you're buying things because they're needed, just say as a token of my appreciation, it sounds better, don't you think?


----------



## Bronte (30 November 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I'm back guys, didn't get robbed, went to Paris, Rome, Tuscany, Switzerland, London, and Bangkok. All were great, probably like Paris the most as a city though. Great cafes, restaurants, food and coffee.



Welcome back Realist


----------



## makeorbreak (30 November 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> Good, but don't tell your woman you're buying things because they're needed, just say as a token of my appreciation, it sounds better, don't you think?




well of course. Everyone needs to be dealt with delicately. After all, my woman is a princess


----------



## justjohn (30 November 2006)

welcome back Realist CQT needs you start ramping :horse:


----------



## Out Too Soon (2 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> Good, but don't tell your woman you're buying things because they're needed, just say as a token of my appreciation, it sounds better, don't you think?




So when I buy my wife a new clothes iron, as a token of my appreciation.  :   
lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> So when I buy my wife a new clothes iron, as a token of my appreciation.



or the one when Homer buys Marge a new bowling ball .. engraved " HOMER" lol


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> So when I buy my wife a new clothes iron, as a token of my appreciation.
> lol




out too soon

hi, good to hear from you   bsg is doing really well, great minds think/invest alike. I've got the Annual Report by the way, just give me the address and i'll send it  lots and lots of pretty pictures!!

well you sound like a good guy. so you can buy the iron of course but to show appriciation you can 1. help with the ironing because you started this by buying the iron in the first place, and 2. being the mature one in the relationship  , you can get her a new dress to iron and make her feel better about it see simple win/win situation.


----------



## justjohn (2 December 2006)

Realist where are you   ever since you've been back from hols, no ramping, no massive self opionions?come on mate fire up :shoot: or have you lost that loving feeling towards the ASF    :remybussi maybe jetlag :sleeping:


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

here's arnie schwarznegger dicussing his recent trip to europe lol.  sure sounds like a stateman don't he ? lol .  like GWB, call him passion fingers - everything he touches he "makes love to longtime"
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage22_2.html


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> here's arnie schwarznegger dicussing his recent trip to europe lol.  sure sounds like a stateman don't he ? lol .  like GWB, call him passion fingers - everything he touches he "makes love to longtime"
> http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage22_2.html




Where do find this stuff 2020?? UN-what i feel when i'm excercising-BELIEVABLE!! If this thing can run for president one day, then the Americans deserve to be "made love to longtime" by him, don't you think?


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> Where do find this stuff 2020??



1.  newgirl  just go to that site - and click "random videos " above the screen - 

2. Here's another bloke who enjoys his work lol...
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage13_6.html

3.  sorry realist  :topic  - except that maybe you could learn from these blokes the next time you go to europe lol.   

4. speaking of confusing conversations   you maybe had a few like this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_Gn6a3WbYw&mode=related&search=

5. To be honest, I walked up to a french girl in Paris - near the arc de triomphe when I was over there - and your age  
http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Arc+de+Triomphe

- all i recall is that she was wearing a completely transparent blouse - asked her some question in french "where to catch the bus to avignon merci"? forget - she called the cops / gendarmes lol !!   (maybe i said "my nipples explode with delight" lol)


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> 1.  newgirl  just go to that site - and click "random videos " above the screen -
> 
> 2. Here's another bloke who enjoys his work lol...
> http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage13_6.html
> ...




did she have a nice name that sounded french?


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> did she have a nice name that sounded french?



I think her name was "yurunda" surname "arrest"  lol

Maybe her name was twiggy? I forget 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osiTZxgpxGY&search=Celine Dion 

hey grasshopper,  speaking of poetry lol, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XblG2YMB_8&search=Celine Dion  Le Vol d'un Ange-Celine Dion
you,are you still dreaming
you, do you still go and caress the sky
you, are you still searching
you, do you still want to grace the sun

not sure what it means lol - but ahhh dont you love that accent - as Higgins says, the French dont care what they say so much - as long as they pronounce it properly   

trouble is, if i took my wife over there, she wouldnt want to come home lol


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (11 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> WRONG!!!
> 
> Let me introduce you to the three golden rules to land a "good woman":
> 
> ...





Wow, I bet you get lots of guy's, Not......................


----------



## new girl (11 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Wow, I bet you get lots of guy's, Not......................



Free...wet....suit

I do. NOT your type though  the type of men that go for me come back from Europe with a couple of stories to tell  

ps: Those 3 girls don't look like the needy or high maintenance type, you don't need to spoil them at all. The only problem you could have with them would be them forgetting your name half way through pronouncing it. LUCKY YOU


----------



## insider (11 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> WRONG!!!
> 
> Let me introduce you to the three golden rules to land a "good woman":
> 
> ...





Do me a favor... If you do these three things... you might as well hand your balls in a jar and say " take them please... I beg you"... Buying a girl  gifts spending huge amounts of time, expecting nothing in return and excepting her second class and manipulative behaviour, is exactly what 99% OF GUYS DO because THEY THINK IT'S ORIGINAL AND ROMANTIC. It's a quick way to lose respect and there attraction... Why? because it's the wussy thing to do.

Girls want a guy whose got it together... They want someone unpredictable... They want an alpha male, a guy that makes decisions for them... to many guys try and get the girls to lead them... This leads to a very unsatisfactory realationship for the girl and the guy... What usually happens is the girl ends up dumping you and then you'll think it was her fault when really it was the guys all along... 

This might be a bit hard to chew at first but take it from a guy that made all the mistakes so that you don't have to...


----------



## stoxclimber (11 December 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> This might be a bit hard to chew at first but take it from a guy that made all the mistakes so that you don't have to...





You're the guy?
...David D?


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 December 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Buying a girl  gifts spending huge amounts of time, expecting nothing in return and excepting her second class and manipulative behaviour, is exactly what 99% OF GUYS DO because THEY THINK IT'S ORIGINAL AND ROMANTIC. It's a quick way to lose respect and there attraction... Why? because it's the wussy thing to do.  .. They want an alpha male



Insider, 
You saying that they want an alpha male who doesn't beta maybe ? 

As for the chivalry thing, I read this book about Sir Walter Raleigh - spreading his coat down on mud puddles for his lady - I tried it for 6 months - 
 All I got was a bludy great stack of drycleaning bills. !

But you've got me thinking ..Next time we go out I''ll try just buying the missus a pi


----------



## makeorbreak (11 December 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Do me a favor... If you do these three things... you might as well hand your balls in a jar and say " take them please... I beg you"... Buying a girl  gifts spending huge amounts of time, expecting nothing in return and excepting her second class and manipulative behaviour, is exactly what 99% OF GUYS DO because THEY THINK IT'S ORIGINAL AND ROMANTIC. It's a quick way to lose respect and there attraction... Why? because it's the wussy thing to do.
> 
> Girls want a guy whose got it together... They want someone unpredictable... They want an alpha male, a guy that makes decisions for them...
> :





"Well In" Insider


----------



## insider (11 December 2006)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> You're the guy?
> ...David D?




I'm not Deangelo... But cool to see someone else is into it... David D is a great mentor...


----------



## new girl (11 December 2006)

Reading some of the posts, I’m starting to realise the man I really like IS impossible to find. 

I mean how can you find a *Superman* that can fly you to heaven in an instant? a 100 men squeezed into one? Someone who can read my mind, acts like the mature one in the relationship cause God know I AM NOT. Hot, delightful, witty, makes me laugh, good with numbers, colours and words and preferably someone who gives of his soul and innermost thoughts and be blissfully lost in the mire??

One thing for sure, my man *IS NOT * a Realistic Insider dressed in a Wetsuit


----------



## Realist (11 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> One thing for sure, my man *IS NOT * a Realist




I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## insider (11 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> Reading some of the posts, I’m starting to realise the man I really like IS impossible to find.
> 
> I mean how can you find a *Superman* that can fly you to heaven in an instant? a 100 men squeezed into one? Someone who can read my mind, acts like the mature one in the relationship cause God know I AM NOT. Hot, delightful, witty, makes me laugh, good with numbers, colours and words and preferably someone who gives of his soul and innermost thoughts and be blissfully lost in the mire??
> 
> One thing for sure, my man *IS NOT * a Realistic Insider dressed in a Wetsuit




Like I said it's not your fault most guys don't satisfy your needs... too many have been dominated by their mums... But do you really want superman?... He wears his jocks over his pants for goodness sakes...


----------



## new girl (11 December 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Like I said it's not your fault most guys don't satisfy your needs... too many have been dominated by their mums... But do you really want superman?... He wears his jocks over his pants for goodness sakes...



Superman and NOTHING less would make me happy


----------



## insider (12 December 2006)

But do you think Superman would want you? You better tell him five things about yourself that would make him get to know you better... And they can't be about what you do


----------



## new girl (12 December 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> But do you think Superman would want you? You better tell him five things about yourself that would make him get to know you better... And they can't be about what you do



YOU BET!!! what i want of a man says a lot about me i think.


----------



## barney (12 December 2006)

Heres one a friend sent me the other day. Apparently an oldy but still funny if you've never read it .................... This will hopefully fit your "perfect man" scenario N/Girl 

How to Make a Woman Happy 

It's not difficult to make a woman happy. A man only needs to be: 



1. a friend
          2. a companion
3. a lover
    4. a brother
 5. a father
   6. a master
7. a chef
             8. an electrician
         9. a carpenter
     10. a plumber
        11. a mechanic
        12. a decorator
  13. a stylist
          14. a sexologist
               15. a gynecologist
               16. a psychologist
              17. a pest exterminator
              18. a psychiatrist
    19. a healer
                20. a good listener
            21. an organizer
             22. a good father
        23. very clean
            24. sympathetic
    25. athletic
 26. warm
      27. attentive
   28. gallant
         29. intelligent
  30. funny
      31. creative
    32. tender
     33. strong
                   34. understanding
       35. tolerant
       36. prudent
           37. ambitious
       38. capable
              39. courageous
              40. determined! 
41. true
              42. dependable
             43. passionate
                     44. compassionate

WITHOUT FORGETTING TO:

45. give her compliments regularly
46. love shopping
47. be honest
48. be very rich
49. not stress her out
50. not look at other girls

AND AT THE SAME TIME, YOU MUST ALSO:

51. give her lots of attention, but expect little yourself
52. give her lots of time, especially time for herself
53. give her lots of space, never worrying about where she goes

IT IS VERY IMPORTANT:

54. Never to forget:
* birthdays
* anniversaries
* arrangements she makes!! 



HOW TO MAKE A MAN HAPPY

1. Show up naked
2. Bring food


----------



## new girl (12 December 2006)

Barney 

please edit the post its way too bright for this time of night my eyes actually hurt. and the font is HUGGGGGE!!

your list is very long! I only want whats on post #81 but I cant have it. so there!


----------



## insider (12 December 2006)

I know where to find superman... go to comic book convention... you'll have your of all kinds of supermen to choose from, who would have idea how to please you...


----------



## new girl (12 December 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> I know where to find superman... go to comic book convention... you'll have your of all kinds of supermen to choose from, who would have idea how to please you...



I only want whats on post #81 but I cant have it. so there!


----------



## insider (12 December 2006)

you just want a guy who gets it... there are very few of us out there so just keep looking


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 December 2006)

Hey New Girl,

Make lots of money, buy a bottle shop, become a nympho and don't talk too much, you will get the quality guys then...........


----------



## Realist (12 December 2006)

How old are you new girl?

And which suburb do you live in?


----------



## new girl (12 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Hey New Girl,
> 
> Make lots of money, buy a bottle shop, become a nympho and don't talk too much, you will get the quality guys then...........




hey diver

just like the quality of girls you have there


----------



## new girl (12 December 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> How old are you new girl?
> 
> And which suburb do you live in?



old enough to know better thirty something, dah sydney


----------



## new girl (12 December 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> you just want a guy who gets it... there are very few of us out there so just keep looking



the tone of voice has changed, that's why i speak out. there is hope for the girls out there!


----------



## Realist (12 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> old enough to know better thirty something, dah sydney





Hmm 30 something, fair enough.

I said suburb, not city!!     

I'm in the Lower North Shore.


----------



## new girl (12 December 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Hmm 30 something, fair enough.
> 
> I said suburb, not city!!
> 
> I'm in the Lower North Shore.



nahh, suburb your pushing your luck, not as expensive as north sydney. nothing is actually, i used to work in north sydney years ago.

ps it was city but you changed to suburb after i read it.


----------



## insider (12 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> the tone of voice has changed, that's why i speak out. there is hope for the girls out there!




Just don't look at me... I'm taken


----------



## Snakey (12 December 2006)

im single new girl
superman and snakey both start with s   


i wont miss your hair cut realist


----------



## new girl (12 December 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Just don't look at me... I'm taken



good to hear, that makes two of us  I'm just happy that the tone of voice has changed that's all. I've got a couple of guys to break the news to, won't be nice


----------



## new girl (12 December 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> im single new girl
> superman and snakey both start with s
> 
> i wont miss your hair cut realist



Snakey

Very flattered thank you   but here it is boys, *I AM TAKEN, I am so taken it's not even funny*  Sorry I was only trying to advise/teach some of the guys how women like to be treated and have fun along the way  

ps why do you call yourself snakey if you dont mind me asking? do you like snakes?


----------



## makeorbreak (12 December 2006)

are you married new girl?


----------



## new girl (12 December 2006)

makeorbreak said:
			
		

> are you married new girl?



makeorbreak

you turned out to be much nicer than I thought . not many women around here and I want to keep the guys wondering, it's more fun that way don't you think?

ps: did you read my response re the gift idea? thanks for asking  

more ps: I just love how i talk about every topic under the sun except shares


----------



## insider (13 December 2006)

Hey new girl if you're so desperate for a guy why don't you try one of those on-line dating sites... No-Life or is it lavalife... something like that    There are tons of guys that would pay for your rent and buy you gifts without you even asking... Don't you just love that  ... sure you do


----------



## new girl (13 December 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Hey new girl if you're so desperate for a guy why don't you try one of those on-line dating sites... No-Life or is it lavalife... something like that    There are tons of guys that would pay for your rent and buy you gifts without you even asking... Don't you just love that  ... sure you do



insider/outsider/somewhere in between

I'd say you're either bored out of your brains and just want to chat, cause i told you i don't need a guy i've got one, or

The market hasn't been good to you and your taking out on me which is quite fine by me (although this should make you question your insider info and maybe, just maybe, your becoming an outsider  ), or

You miss talking to me


----------



## insider (13 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> insider/outsider/somewhere in between
> 
> I'd say you're either bored out of your brains and just want to chat, cause i told you i don't need a guy i've got one, or
> 
> ...




Nah... Could care less I just need to make as many posts as I can for the stock tipping competition... And the sharemarket has been phenominal... I know you've got a guy (Poor bastard)... Don't flatter yourself... I'm not looking for a sugar mummy or anyone for that matter... I'm taken  No no i'll pay for my own lunch thank you very much...

Another post to add to the collection


----------



## nizar (1 July 2007)

Great thread this one!!


----------



## Broadside (1 July 2007)

nizar said:


> Great thread this one!!




It's a cracker!


----------



## insider (1 July 2007)

insider said:


> Do me a favor... If you do these three things... you might as well hand your balls in a jar and say " take them please... I beg you"... Buying a girl  gifts spending huge amounts of time, expecting nothing in return and excepting her second class and manipulative behaviour, is exactly what 99% OF GUYS DO because THEY THINK IT'S ORIGINAL AND ROMANTIC. It's a quick way to lose respect and there attraction... Why? because it's the wussy thing to do.
> 
> Girls want a guy whose got it together... They want someone unpredictable... They want an alpha male, a guy that makes decisions for them... to many guys try and get the girls to lead them... This leads to a very unsatisfactory realationship for the girl and the guy... What usually happens is the girl ends up dumping you and then you'll think it was her fault when really it was the guys all along...
> 
> This might be a bit hard to chew at first but take it from a guy that made all the mistakes so that you don't have to...




Yeah this was a cool thread...


----------



## insider (1 July 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> But you've got me thinking ..Next time we go out I''ll try just buying the missus a pi




What would be better is getting a girl to pay for your drinks... That's different


----------



## insider (1 July 2007)

new girl said:


> WRONG!!!
> 
> Let me introduce you to the three golden rules to land a "good woman":
> 
> ...




I laugh at this... these are things of what not to do... Clearly this is a mum speaking... however "ALWAYS treat her like a lady" is best advice here but to be more accurate would be to be the MAN and she will be a lady naturally... 

"A woman can be rude, give mixed messages, change her mind, you name it, but still expects to be treated like a lady!! " Well the truth is women get addicted to the hormones their bodies make when they get all argumentative... Just deal with it and slam down that behavior every time it pops up... Be a man, just don't get physical or else!?


----------



## doctorj (1 July 2007)

insider said:


> I Just deal with it and slam down that behavior every time it pops up... Be a man, just don't get physical or else!?



Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen.


----------



## insider (1 July 2007)

doctorj said:


> Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen.




Don't need to be mean... just put yourself first... as you should do anyway... and be a challenge


----------



## CanOz (1 July 2007)

insider said:


> Don't need to be mean... just put yourself first... as you should do anyway... and be a challenge




Good grief Insider, i've been doing that all my life (so i've been told many an time) and all its got me is an ex wife and too many ex girlfriends.

Cheers,


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 July 2007)

....  (If I got a few wrong - blame wikipedia  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_alphabet  )


----------



## greggy (1 July 2007)

insider said:


> Don't need to be mean... just put yourself first... as you should do anyway... and be a challenge



I was always wary of used car salesmen.  LOL! This thread is hilarious for a Sunday afternoon with nothing better to do.


----------



## insider (1 July 2007)

CanOz said:


> Good grief Insider, i've been doing that all my life (so i've been told many an time) and all its got me is an ex wife and too many ex girlfriends.
> 
> Cheers,




When you get married you have back off with the be mean keep em keen crap... I was referring to snagging a hot chick and turning them into an "approval seeking guy" which they oh so love to shoot down


----------



## insider (1 July 2007)

greggy said:


> I was always wary of used car salesmen.  LOL! This thread is hilarious for a Sunday afternoon with nothing better to do.




I sell lemons on sundays...


----------



## greggy (1 July 2007)

insider said:


> I sell lemons on sundays...



Insider,

Good to see you're multi-talented.  Your straight to the point style of humour is very much appreciated by this member.


----------

